# EMERGENCY - Cold and crying chick..



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright, long story short is that Ziggy my male cockatiel has been a single parent raising one chick. The chick is 8 days old, and stunted. 

Recovering from being dehydrated, we have had issues with Ziggy not sitting on the chick at night. But he eventually always has - except for today. At the moment, he has not sat on the chick for 4 whole hours. The chick is screaming and crying aloud, trembling. 
The chick has not stopped crying and trembling 4 hours, Ive pulled the chick warmed it and returned it in hopes that Ziggy will sit. (Even while my attempts to warm it the chick shrieked and trembled)

I have no heating pad on me at the moment, im hopeless. What can I do to keep the chick warm? And also for it to stop crying? Im so lost, Ziggy does not seem to care. Nightshifts were always Angels, not his. But he took them before, why not now?

Please help, im clueless.. I did not expect him to full abandone the chick during the night.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

take a plastic glove, you know the latex ones? fill it with warm water and tie it, its emergency heat. place the chick between two fingers. 


you need to feed this chick, but let him warm first. check the crop to be sure he is digesting anything he has in there. be sure it empties also when you feed it. you can get slow crop and yeast infections from chicks being chilled because the food has trouble digesting.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> take a plastic glove, you know the latex ones? fill it with warm water and tie it, its emergency heat. place the chick between two fingers.
> 
> 
> you need to feed this chick, but let him warm first. check the crop to be sure he is digesting anything he has in there. be sure it empties also when you feed it. you can get slow crop and yeast infections from chicks being chilled because the food has trouble digesting.


I warmed up the chick exactly like this, should I keep him between the fingers until morning?. Its 3:30am right now . Ziggy wakes at 10 ish. The chick refuses to stop crying even with heat provided.

Im not to worried to feed him. His crop is 3/4's full, Ziggy fed him before he slept. He isnt in dire need to be fed. If I know anything about handrearing birds, its never feed a chilled chick. 

Now im confused, Is he crying because hes hungry? His crop is half full..
Or is he crying because hes cold? Even when warmed?

Oh my :wacko: Im so sorry for sounding like a mess, im just so worried


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if he is constantly crying there is a chance there could already be a crop problem.

can you take photos of the chick? maybe our experts can take a look, as i cannot help much farther into this as i dont have any experience with babies. just passing along info from here.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> if he is constantly crying there is a chance there could already be a crop problem.
> 
> can you take photos of the chick? maybe our experts can take a look, as i cannot help much farther into this as i dont have any experience with babies. just passing along info from here.


He only crys at nights, when Ziggy does not sit on him. In the day, not a single peep. If Ziggy gets off him too long, he starts the shrieks of terror again 

Days ago the chick was stunted and dehydrated. Today he looked to have recovered from the dehydration, and is going back to his normal self. There is no sign of any crop problems just yet. (knock on wood!) Ive double checked everything, It does not look to seem like sour crop or anything like that. But then again, im not the expert when it comes to baby cockatiel chicks. Sadly im unable to take a picture, both my camera and Iphone are left at work. Just when I need it.

If it helps any, the chicks skin is a redish pink. The crop is yellow, not overstretched. Looks to me like a healthy crop


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hopefully he is just crying from being cold at night. but as i had said i am not the expert on babies.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

*Its sour crop. *

Oh gosh, Im reading srtiels webpage on how to emptying the crop.. but to be honest I cannot understand what to do. My vet is closed on Tuesday and Wednesdays, and hes the only Avian vet in the area.. 

Anyone willing to let me know step by step?

Im so worried. I mistakingly thought it was a healthy crop, since I thought all sour crops need to be extended. No wonder the chicks been crying..
I feel horrible! Stunted, dehydrated now this.. this is the worst .. 
The chick is so small.. I dont want to do anything wrong..
Im the worst, I feel so responsible for this


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You need to empty the crop first using a crop needle or catheter tube..if you cannot do this step then you can't do anything for the chick. Are there any breeders around you that you can call and ask if they have any experience?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a thread where srtiels talks about emptying the crop by simply holding the baby upside down and massaging the crop: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20266 with other helpful hints.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you CAN empty the crop without a catheter and crop needle. tielfan has the link showing how


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you, I had forgotten about that thread.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

What happened? How is the chick? Has the crop been emptied?


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright im back !

Ziggy nested on the chick, so I had gone to sleep - all Ide do would be in the morning.
Now flipping the chick, this sounds like something more in my league. I will flush its crop out this way, but what do I do after that? I feed it the Alka Seltzer mix yes?

I dont want to empty it not knowing what to do next


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh gosh! Poor chick! This is not your fault, It happens!
Not sure what to do next - only had sour crop once and the vet sorted it out for me!
Good luck to you and baby!
Keep us posted


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes you do the alkaseltzer (or baking soda mix)..just 1 or 2 cc to break the yeast up and get the stomach moving. Once the crop has emptied of that, then you only feed half the normal amount with the spice remedy in it until the babies crop and gut start functioning at normal pace.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Ugh, Im have so much trouble emptying his crop.. So I start from the bottom, bringing it to the top yes?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes. The link says to hold the baby upside down (tail pointing up, head pointing down) and massage from the bottom of the crop toward the mouth.

It also says that if it's hard to empty the crop, you can carefully feed the baby 1-2cc of Alka Seltzer or water to help loosen up the crop contents. Then after you get the crop emptied, you feed 1-2cc of Alka Seltzer (or baking soda mixed in water) and let the baby digest it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's a new, condensed version of the informational thread available at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=300811 Hopefully this will make it easier to see all the advice that Susanne (srtiels) gave.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive had no luck removing anything from the crop. I cant do anything but cry and feel helpless, the Avian vet wont be open for another day. 

The crop is squishy, full of air and yeast. Everytime I attempt to take it out, the crop bubbles up elsewhere. I dont know what to do :'(


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you locate an experienced breeder or a good bird-oriented pet shop where they might have someone who knows how to get the gunk out with a crop needle? Does the vet have an emergency number? If you can locate a vet with a 24-hour emergency service, even if they don't do birds, they might know someone who can help you.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

All day ive tried to contact breeders and two petstores, who stated they were too busy to help me. I offered cash, and still..

Ive called around 24/7 animal clinics, who dont deal with birds this small.

Im so helpless, there is air as well as liquids and solids in the crop. Each time I try to push it outthe air sacs go on either side of the neck, along with the yeast. Im so helpess, is there anything I can do or try?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you try giving a few cc's of alkaseltzer water to soften up the crop contents to make it easier to move?


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, and the crop is too soft to even remove anything.. Its full of liquid and air.. 

I cant grab myself together while the chick crys, its just too hard for me to take..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It has to be done, otherwise the chick isn't going to make it. I think the issue here was that Dad stopped sitting at night, so this caused the chick and the crop contents to get cold and caused the yeast issue. This normally wouldn't be a problem, because the chicks would have each other to keep warm but as there's only one chick that's not the case. You have to keep trying to flush him out, its the only way to get him better.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How far upside down are you holding the baby? I've never had to do this myself, but it seems like liquid should be fairly easy to get out if the baby is more or less vertical with the head down. I think it's the more solid masses of old food that are supposed to be the biggest problem.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Flushed the crop yesterday! , have never felt more relieved in my life.

Thank you everyone for the help, ment a whole lot ! Ive moved back Angel into the cage, since she began plucking herself after being seperated. Shes (knock on wood) a great mother now, Ive seen no aggression! Shes doing better then Ziggy


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Keep a close eye on the baby to make sure that no new problems crop up.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

how did you end up getting it done?

glad things are looking up


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Its a celebration haha!

Well, I took a deep breath and took the baby out of the box. Since the chick is pretty small it was harder to hold with my big ol' fingers. 

I took my pointer and middle finger our, made them into a scissor or peace sign shape then put my pointer on one side of the babys neck and the other finger on the other side. The crop was filled with air, which made it so diffucult for me to remove the contents. My ring finger and pinky went under the chick for support. With my other hand I continued with pushing the gunk out of its crop. 

Im glad its over with, im just hoping I dont run into problems again. If so, I may just get a heating pad and handfeed the youngling from there.

For the note, this is the first and LAST clutch in my home. Iye yiye yiye, not letting this happen again. :blush:
Angel was low on her women count, And Ziggy on his man count. They were perfect 
The vet said theres a 99% chance that all their eggs will be infertile. Well, that 1% spiked in and well.. they were fertile. I could not find myself discarding the eggs after the embryo had formed and there was a pulse. Ide keep all the babies regardless, but still. Now that I know that its possible, longer nights! Aha


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Fortunate said:


> Oh gosh! Poor chick! This is not your fault, It happens!
> Not sure what to do next - only had sour crop once and the vet sorted it out for me!
> Good luck to you and baby!
> Keep us posted


I never had the chance or mind to reply to you! Thank you for the kind words, same goes to everyone else who read my thread and posted.
((hugs)) to you all!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

so glad everything is going well now!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm glad it sorted! 
You must be so relieved!
This little chick is your miracle baby!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you give it some spice remedy too? You can handfeed it once a day with the spice remedy in the formula. That will probably help.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

We are on the spice formula at the moment  , I havent gotten another chance to handfeed the chick to be honest though. They make sure hes stuffed ! haha 

And thank you everyone once again


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you can put a bit of the spice mix in something the parents will eat, they can pass it along to the baby!


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done, been following this thread with interest


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected] the baby being okay! I sure learned a lot reading this thread. Congrats to everyone who helped out and especially to the doting parent who had to squeeze out the fermented crop! Bleck!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so glad the chick is doing well. Great job, it would have been really hard for me to do as well.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

M so glad that your baby is doing great  been reading the this thread every other day


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Sad news, we had to have the little one euthenized.. :'(

The chick had a punctured esophagus from a eager mother, our vet tried numerious things (Including surgery) but the little one was just suffering more day by day. So after many failed attempts we decided putting him down would be the best thing. 
Fly free little one, you will be missed . God please watch over him, he deserves peace. <3


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. You did your best for the baby, and that includes the decision to euthanize. Previously in this thread you said that this was your first and last clutch, which is also a good decision since the parents aren't very skilled at doing their job.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

tielfan said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. You did your best for the baby, and that includes the decision to euthanize. Previously in this thread you said that this was your first and last clutch, which is also a good decision since the parents aren't very skilled at doing their job.


Thank you, we tried our best to save the little one. But in the end euthanization was the most pain free thing we could do. And I stay to my words, this is my first and last clutch. I will not allow my birds to juggle with the lives of any more babies, I just cannot find myself allowing it to happen.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aw, how sad. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

